# finding military bike?



## Flathead31Coupe (Dec 14, 2019)

are early military bike hard to find? and how much are complete bikes going for?


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 14, 2019)

There is one for sale on this site awhile back..... hard to find ....yes... and real one’s aren’t cheap...


----------



## Bike Guy (Mar 4, 2020)

Flathead31Coupe said:


> are early military bike hard to find? and how much are complete bikes going for?



I had a Paratrooper bike that I sold for $1000


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 5, 2020)

There out there still in the wild, but you'll pay alot more once they've been found.


----------



## Whitey1736 (Mar 5, 2020)

There is a G519 on milweb right now for $4500.


----------



## johan willaert (Mar 6, 2020)

Could you narrow down what exactly you're looking for?

Period, condition, US, British, German, other??? All will have a serious impact on availability and price...


----------



## Fred Green (Mar 6, 2020)

Hello,

      I just purchased a G519 Huffman in rough condition for $1,400. I will end up sticking around that much back into it, not including, labor!!!

Fred
Spart


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 6, 2020)

Nice score


----------



## REDAIR13 (Mar 8, 2020)

I've got a civilian model BSA Paratrooper for sale for 600.


----------



## IngoMike (Apr 8, 2020)

Stuart Bray has Military Bikes and Parts. Here is the link: https://www.stuart-bray-motorcycles.co.uk


----------



## schwinnphantom (Nov 13, 2021)

I have 3 huffman frames here in the Philippines


----------

